# Is this a poodle?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

They could be a mix or like my Pia and Beatrice badly bred, the girls have shorter legs


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Looks pretty poodly to me! Love that sweet expression on their faces

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Hard to say, but they do look very sweet


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

They look like poodles to me, just not from well bred lines. Very cute !


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

They are cute.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They certainly look like poodles! I've seen the shorter legged ones on mini/toy poodle breedings............still purebred poodles but structure is a little wonky due to breeding two different sizes together! I think a DNA test could tell you.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Could be a mix breed, but they look like poodles! They are both super adorable! My Miracle was listed as a toy poodle through her rescue, but she has characteristics of possibly another breed . She has shorter legs and a longer back, but she definitely moves like a poodle (maybe a mini/toy mix). Hopefully their personality is more poodle if they are mixes!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just remembered that I read somewhere about Miniatures having a genetic type of Dwarfism so I Googled it, and yes they do! It's called 'Osteochondrodysplasia' hence, the short legs!!! You can do a DNA test if you want to find out. No matter what, I still think they are pure poodle !!!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I agree with others that they look like products of poor breeding strategies. Here's just a guess: Breeders 3+ generations ago used toys to breed for smaller poodles so they could label them as 'teacup' poodles, and as typical they erred by using shorter legged poodles. It didn't work; they got short but not small and well-proproportioned. Then some other breeder had the not to so bright idea to introduce mini-poodles to correct the short legs. That didn't work either. Instead the results were short-legged mini-poodles. As I said, that's just a guess, and could be a variation on that possibility - or not at all. 

Piggybacking on Molly's comment about OCD also known as skeletal dwarfism. In the photo I can't see features other than short legs but you can better assess this in person. 

_"Osteochondrodysplasia is an inherited Musculoskeletal disease affecting dogs. Affected dogs typically present at about 3 weeks of age with stunted growth. Puppies often walk differently than unaffected littermates and stand with t*heir feet turned out and hind legs splayed*. Their legs are short and bent with e*nlarged joints and clubbed feet*. They also have *flatted rib cages and under bites, which can affect their ability to nurse and breathe*. While affected dogs can survive for many years with supportive care, they will develop arthritis and will likely have breathing difficulty due to their deformed ribcages." (link)_


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

They are sweet, and look like Poodle/Dachshund mixes to me, but also consider osteochondrodysplasia. There is dwarfism in Miniatures. Info: Osteochondrodysplasia in the Miniature Poodle


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

They look like poodles to me, just poor breeding, I have well and bad breed poodles and loved they all the same. Out of 8 only have had a health problem with my Bella an eye disease. Most expensive poodle I ever owned. For 12 years her medication cost 100 per month, she is 16 and out of 3 she is the only one that plays with her toys, and by herself


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

There is a type of dwarfism that shows up in mini poodles from time to time. We call them the hotdog poos.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

specie said:


> There is a type of dwarfism that shows up in mini poodles from time to time. We call them the hotdog poos.


Yeah, that describes my Miracle  I still think she's adorable.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So cute! Definitely look like little poodle mixes to me. We did a Wisdom Panel DNA test on Gracie and she ended up being 50% miniature poodle, 25% miniature dachshund, and 25% ????????

I wish we'd paid for a more detailed test when we still had the chance.


----------

